# Kaufberatung Lötkolben



## maCque (18. Mai 2015)

*Kaufberatung Lötkolben*

Hallo,

ich möchte mir einen Lötkolben zulegen. Ich löte selten, aktuell möchte ich Heatpipes verlöten. Es kann durchaus passieren das ich in langer Zukunft mal eine winzige Kleinigkeit SMD löte, aber ist eigentlich noch nicht raus (bin so oder so Lötanfänger).

Ich denke das eine Station zum Abstellen ganz gut wäre, Temperatur einstellbar (auch ablesbar?) soll wohl gerade wenn man unterschiedliche Sachen lötet z.B. mal SMD und dann wieder andere Sache wohl ganz gut sein. Wechselbare Spitzen?
Budget ist nicht ganz klar, ich setze jetzt mal ca. 75-100 Euro an. So wenig wie möglich, bin auch bereit mehr auszugeben wenn es nötig ist oder sich der Mehrwert eines Markenartikels wirklich auszahlt (bestreite ich jetzt bei Seltenlötern einfach mal  ).

Gibts noch Sachen die man klären muss bevor man sinnvoll beraten kann? Ich hab wirklich noch nicht viel Ahnung auf dem Gebiet.
Gebraucht ist auch eine Option.

EDIT: sind auch kombinierte Stationen wie so etwas hier zum vernünftigen Löten geeignet? Multifunktions-Lötstation digital 48 W Velleman LAB-1 +150 bis +420 °C im Conrad Online Shop | 588325
Reicht diese Leistung z.b. aus? 
Ich freue mich über Vorschläge und Hinweise die ich bei Auswahl und Kauf beachten sollte


----------



## Garnorh198 (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Lötkolben*

Um Heatpipes zu löten brauchst du ein Gerät zum Hartlöten, dass heisst über 450 Grad Celsius. Für Schaltung wiederum nimmst du ein Weichlötkolben ( bis 450 Grad ). Zum Weichlöten als "Seltenlöter" reicht eine billige, regelbare Lötstation, z.B. von Lidl für ca. 15 ,-€. Billige normale Lötkolben kann ich nicht empfehlen, da die  meiner Erfahrung nach nicht lange halten und nicht mehr die nötige Temperatur liefern können. Fürs Hartlöten schau dich mal im Baumarkt nach einem mit Gasflamme um, die erhitzen das Metall gleichmässiger.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Lötkolben*

Gerade für Heatpipes brauchst du ordentlich Leistung. Da kommst du mit 48W wahrscheinlich nicht wirklich weit. Was Marken an geht ist quasi Weller das Apple der Lötkolben und Ersa die etwas günstigere aber genau so gute Alternative. Von beiden bekommst du in dem genannten Preisbereich aber noch keine Station mit anständig Leistung.


----------



## Superwip (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Lötkolben*

Ich würde über eine billige elektronisch geregelte China-Lötstation nachdenken etwa die Lötstation ZD-931 vom Pollin: Lötstation ZD-931 - Werkstatt - Löttechnik - Lötgeräte - Pollin Electronic

Man sollte dabei darauf achten das möglichst auch Zubehör billig verfügbar ist und möglichst auch nicht nur bei einem Händler. Diese China-Lötstationen werden meist unter verschiedenen Markennamen von verschiedenen Händlern verkauft; die von dir verlinkte Velleman-Lötstation ist ja auch nur eine umgelabelte China-Lötstation (und zwar eine als solche ziemlich überteuerte).

Wenn du echte Qualität und Langzeitverfügbarkeit von Ersatzteilen willst greif zu Ersa, Weller oder OKI/Metcal aber da kommst du mit dem Budget nicht weit.

Zum Löten von Heatpipes würde ich fallweise eher eine kleine Gaslötlampe verwenden.


----------



## S754 (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Lötkolben*

Ich würde dir und jedem ganz klar eine Weller Lötstation empfehlen, tolles Gerät: Weller WS81 Set Analoge LÃ¶tstation Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich
Kostet zwar ca. 300€, aber so ein Ding hat man an die 10 Jahre wenn du es pflegst. 
Besser als jeder China-Nachbau, Qualität hat seinen Preis.


----------



## tandel (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Lötkolben*



S754 schrieb:


> Ich würde dir und jedem ganz klar eine Weller Lötstation empfehlen, tolles Gerät: Weller WS81 Set Analoge LÃ¶tstation Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich
> Kostet zwar ca. 300€, aber so ein Ding hat man an die 10 Jahre wenn du es pflegst.
> Besser als jeder China-Nachbau, Qualität hat seinen Preis.



Einem Lötanfänger eine 300€ Station zu empfehlen, das ist mutig 
Ich habe so eine 20 DM Station von Conrad, mittlerweile 20 Jahre alt. SMDs habe ich damit noch nicht gelötet, Kabel, Kondensatoren, Widerstände, etc. gehen aber prima.


----------



## S754 (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Lötkolben*



tandel schrieb:


> Einem Lötanfänger eine 300€ Station zu empfehlen, das ist mutig
> Ich habe so eine 20 DM Station von Conrad, mittlerweile 20 Jahre alt. SMDs habe ich damit noch nicht gelötet, Kabel, Kondensatoren, Widerstände, etc. gehen aber prima.



Wo ist das Problem? Wenns ihm nicht gefällt, kann man sie immer noch verkaufen.

Außerdem war früher die Qualität besser, heutzutage kannst du das nicht mehr vergleichen mit damals. Und wie du schon sagst: vor ~20-30 Jahren hat man noch nicht SMD gelötet.


----------



## maCque (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Lötkolben*

Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten.

Der Tenor fällt ja klar auf Hartlötgerät. Ich bin etwas verwirrt, da ich die Heatpipe auch bei ca. 150 °C zerlegen konnte. Das ist eine aus dem Lappi stammende Kupfer Konstruktion mit Lötzin als Bindemittel zwischen den Teilen. Diese wollte ich punktuell erhitzen um einzellne Teile passgerecht anzulöten, da diese recht genau ausgerichtet werden müssen und es sonst nicht passt. Könnte dafür nicht auch eine etwas stärkere Weichlötstation ausreichen? Vielleicht mit einer breiteren Spitze?

Wenn ich einen mit Gasspitze hole um meine Heatpipe zu löten, bräuchte ich ja im Endeffekt 2 Lötgeräte um auch weich löten zu können oder? Das würde wohl endgültig den Preisrahmen sprengen vermute ich.

Weller: habe mir mal ein paar Lötstationen angeguckt, aber die Preise kann ich nicht bezahlen, auch wenn diese vielleicht gerechtfertigt sind. 
Ersa: Habe mir mal die kleineren Lötstationen angeguckt, RDS 80 und i-CON PICO. Selbst die liegen schon über meinem Budget Ziel. Würden diese von der Leistung her vielleicht gerade noch ausreichen für kleine Heatpipes?

Mir ist ja klar das gutes seinen Preis hat, ich bin mir nur immer unsicherer ob es in meinem Fall wirklich notwendig ist so viel auszugeben. Was geht denn bei den billigen China-Teilen zu erst oder generell kaputt, bzw. was ist so billig daran?

Ist die Velleman auf dem gleichen Level wie die richtig harten noname Teile im E-Versandhandel? Woran kann man denn einen Unterschied erkennen, gibts da Leistungsdaten, Kenndaten auf die ich achten sollte? Fand die Kombistation interessant weil ich hier alles in einer Hand habe und mein klappriges Multimeter im Schrank lassen kann und mir nicht extra ein Labornetzgerät kaufen müsste, die sind auch immer recht teuer (ja die leisten auch mehr). Aber habe schon Erfahrungsberichte gelesen und die waren auch nicht so prall...


----------



## Körschgen (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Lötkolben*

Versuch eine gebrauchte Ersa oder Weller zu bekommen, da hast du lange was von.
Ich denke auch eine Ersa analog 60 wäre ein gutes Mittelding, habe ich schon lange im "Außen-Einsatz".
Die große Weller habe ich zu Hause am festen Arbeitsplatz, is noch mal ne Ecke flinker beim Aufheizen und die Qualität ist natürlich super.

Halte die Augen aufm Gebrauchtmarkt, und kauf dir erst mal so eine günstige Station, wie oben vorgeschlagen. Solltest du definitiv merken dass die dir nix taugt, dann verklopp sie und rüste auf.


----------



## Superwip (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung Lötkolben*



> Der Tenor fällt ja klar auf Hartlötgerät. Ich bin etwas verwirrt, da ich  die Heatpipe auch bei ca. 150 °C zerlegen konnte. Das ist eine aus dem  Lappi stammende Kupfer Konstruktion mit Lötzin als Bindemittel zwischen  den Teilen. Diese wollte ich punktuell erhitzen um einzellne Teile  passgerecht anzulöten, da diese recht genau ausgerichtet werden müssen  und es sonst nicht passt. Könnte dafür nicht auch eine etwas stärkere  Weichlötstation ausreichen? Vielleicht mit einer breiteren Spitze?



Beim (elektronischen) "Weichlöten" wird ein Lötzinn mit niedrigem Schmelzpunkt eingesetzt etwa das Silber- und Kupfer legierte Lötzinn Sn96,5Ag3,0Cu0,5 mit einem Schmelzpunkt von 219°C oder das Blei- und Silber legierte Lötzinn Sn62Pb36Ag2 mit einem Schmelzpunkt von 179°C.

Beim klassischen Hartlöten mit dem etwa Wasserleitungen aus Kupferrohr oder auch Heatpipes verlötet werden kommen "Hartlote" zum Einsatz welche nicht auf Zinn sondern (meist) auf Silber oder Kupfer basieren. Sie haben einen viel höheren Schmelzpunkt von über 450°C bis etwa 800°C. Wir reden hier also von viel höheren Temperaturen; alleine deswegen ist das "Hartlöten" mit einem klassichen Lötkolben unmöglich.

Ich denke aber das in deinem Fall zur Befestigung der Heatpipes durchaus ein Weichlot genutzt wurde. Das Problem dabei ist aber das die Heatepipe ja eine sehr hohe Wärmeleitfähigkeit besitzt; sie leitet die Wärme also sehr gut von der Lötstelle ab. Um das zu kompensieren brauchst du viel Leistung und mit einem Elektroniklötkolben wird das kaum klappen.

Allerdings sind billige mini-Lötlampen auch wirklich nicht teuer siehe etwa: Gasbrenner - Werkstatt - Löttechnik - Gaslöter - Pollin Electronic (große übrigens auch nicht; in dem Fall aber unnötig)


----------

